# كيف تصبح مدير مشروع ناجح عالمياً - هام للجميع



## م. سنان يونس نوري (20 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخواني وأخواتي الأعضاء...
الدور الذي يلعبه مدير المشروع خلال دورة حياة المشروع هو العامل الأساسي لنجاح المشروع بعد توفر كافة المتطلبات والموارد المطلوبة للمشروع.
ولكي ننطلق إلى العالمية نحن كمدراء مشاريع لابد لنا من أن نرى ما هي وجهة نظر المؤسسات العالمية والمراكز العلمية والبحثية في دور مدير المشروع وما يمكن أن يلعبه هذا الشخص المهم والستراتيجي في دورة حياة أي مشروع هندسي.
الملف المرفق هو ملخص بسيط لأهم 100 دور يلعبه مدير المشروع حسب وجهة نظر الإدارة الوطنية للملاحة الجوية والفضاء (nasa) والتي تعتبر واحدة من أهم المؤسسات عالمياً في مجال مشاريعها والتي لا مجال لذكرها هنا.. فقط تخيلوا لو أننا استطعنا أن نحقق 50% من هذه الأدوار ماذا يمكن ان يكون وضع دولنا وأمتنا عالمياً وفي أي مصاف كنا سنكون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
معلومة بسيطة: الميزانية السنوية المعلنة للـ NASA هي 16 مليار دولار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

م. سنان يونس نوري
العراق الجريح - بغداد عاصمة العلم والثقافة والإبداع


----------



## amralaa (20 مايو 2007)

فعلاّ اذا تم قام احد في دولنا العربية بتنفيذ نصف ما ذكر سيصبح مدير المشاريع الافضل على مستوى الوطن العربي
يا مهندس سنان نحن بحاجة الى النظام و احترام الذات و احترام النظام


----------



## الحصان الجامح (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك


----------



## دعيج (22 مايو 2007)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوووووووووووي


----------



## m_a_abbas (23 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 مايو 2007)

يسلمو ايديك وبارك الله فيه


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (28 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## النائف (29 مايو 2007)

جزيت خيرا اخي سنان


----------



## Amin Sorour (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا . معلومات مفيده جدا جدا. بس الامكانيات الماديه لاي مشروع بتتحكم في دور مدير المشروع برضوه . بمعني تاني انها ممكن تضعف دوره شان التكلفه المقدره للمشروع.


----------



## ساهر قسوم (1 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mazineshow (1 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر وتسلم


----------



## ahmed alaa eldin (1 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا . معلومات مفيده جدا جدا. بس الامكانيات الماديه لاي مشروع بتتحكم في دور مدير المشروع برضوه . بمعني تاني انها ممكن تضعف دوره شان التكلفه المقدره للمشروع.29-05-2007 03:54 Pm


----------



## الكراديسى (3 يونيو 2007)

اشكر الله واحمده ثم اشكر لك هذا المجهود الرائع الذى تبذله
"الخير فى امتى الى يوم الدين"


----------



## ahmed alaa eldin (3 يونيو 2007)

*ما المقصود بادارة المشاريع؟*​ادارة المشاريع هو تخصص علمي عالي يتم تدريسة بشكل دبلوم عالي أو رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراة ببعض الجامعات والهيئات العالمية - ويهدف هذا التخصص لتخريج كفائات بشرية قادرة على ادارة المشاريع بكافة مجالاتها بشكل علمي يضمن نجاح وفاعلية هذه المشاريع.
وبمجال البناء بالوطن العربي؛ نشأت خلال الفترة الماضية عدة شركات ومؤسسات خاصة تعمل بمجال ادارة المشاريع - وبشكل مبسط يقوم دور هذه الشركات والمؤسسات بعمل الدراسات اللازمة للمشروع من حيث :-
1- دراسة المخططات والمواصفات وتطبيق مفاهيم الهندسة القيمية عليها-ومن ثم وضع التوصيات اللازمة لتحسين اداء المشروع وامكانية تخفيظ التكلفة العمومية له.
2- وضع التكلفة الاجمالية للمشروع.
3- وضع جداول البرامج الزمنية للتنفيذ.
4- ربط جداول التنفيذ بالتدفقات النقدية اللازمة-وتوفير التمويل اللازم حسب مراحل التنفيذ.
5- تفتيت المشروع وطرحه لمناقصة عامة او خاصة - علىعدة مقاولين باطن.
6- ترسية اجزاء المشروع على مقاولين الباطن.
7- متابعة التنفيذ من خلال جهاز إداري هندسي متخصص.
8- عمل تقارير دورية لصاحب المشروع عن تقدم التنفيذ-مع تقديم دراسة مقارنة لخطط المشروع مع التنفيذ.
9- الحرص على الشفافية بنقل كافة المعلومات لصاحب المشروع-وتوضيح مسببات اي مشاكل بموقع المشروع.
وبمعنى مبسط جدا إن الشركات والمؤسسات المتخصصه بادارة المشاريع هي البديل الاصلح لأصحاب المشاريع نظراً لكونهم يعملون من خلال منظور علمي 

يعجز عن توفيرة معظم المقاولين ( بدون قصد التعميم ) الذين لا يزالون يعمل


----------



## abdullah1341 (5 يونيو 2007)

حفظك الله ووفقك.


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (6 يونيو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل الاخ الكاتب والاخوه المشاركين


----------



## قلب الأحبة (6 يونيو 2007)

زادك الله من المعلومات وجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (6 يونيو 2007)

_الرجاء تزويدنا بأفضل موقع لتعليم اللغة الانكليزية............................مشكورررررررررررر _


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (6 يونيو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل الاخ الكاتب والاخوه المشاهدين............................................


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (6 يونيو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل الاخ الكاتب ويرجى تزويدنا ببعض المواقع العربية الخاصة بذلك..


----------



## السيد اسماعيل (6 يونيو 2007)

ارجو ان يترجم هذا التقرير الي اللغه العربيه حتي تعم الفائده وشكرا


----------



## م/أسامة (7 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع ...و في إنتظار المزيد ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (10 يونيو 2007)

thank u my dear


----------



## غريم الريم (10 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر

دمت على الود


----------



## labseeker (11 يونيو 2007)

مشكور علي هذا العمل


----------



## الصانع (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الأخ المهندس سنان يونس نوري 

جزك الله خيراً ... و الله يوفقك و إن شاء الله تكون من أنجح المدراء للمشاريع في عراقنا العزيز عندما تستقر الأوضاع
و تهدء النفوس ... و تبدأ حملة البناء و الإعمار و الإبداع العراقي الحقيقي الأصيل المقيد في الوقت الحاضر
بسبب الظروف الأمنية 
و إن شاء الله يعود جميع أبناء العراق من المهندسين و المبدعين من خارج القطر للنهوض بالوطن إلى اسما مراتب التطور العمراني و الثقافي

أخوك المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## albiladi (13 يونيو 2007)

*بالتوفيق شكرا *


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (14 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوان الاعضاء / الاخ الصانع
أشكركم كثيراً على دعمك وكلماتكم ودعواتكم وانشاء الله نكون قد المسؤولية لبناء بلداننا بالطريقة التي ترفع من شأنها.. ولمعلوم الجميع نحن لسنا بأقل من مهندسي Nasa خبرة وعلماً.. إنما الفرق الوحيد هي الامكانيات والدعم والحكم على الغير بمقدار علمه وليس كما هو معمول في بلداننا حسب الاجتهادات الشخصية ونفسية المدراء نحو هذا الشخص أو ذاك.
أخي المهندس الصانع.. إنشاء الله تنقش هذه الغيمة الملبدة فوق أرضنا الحبيبة لنعود جميعا وبدون استثناء لبناء بلدنا الغالي من جديد والقفز به نحو مصاف الدول الأولى عالمياً والتاريخ يشهد لنا بأننا قادرون على ذلك.. ياريت اقدر اتعرف عليك أكثر...

أخوكم
م. سنان يونس نوري
العراق البطل الجريح


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (14 يونيو 2007)

م. سنان يونس نوري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخوان الاعضاء / الاخ الصانع
> أشكركم كثيراً على دعمك وكلماتكم ودعواتكم وانشاء الله نكون قد المسؤولية لبناء بلداننا بالطريقة التي ترفع من شأنها.. ولمعلوم الجميع نحن لسنا بأقل من مهندسي Nasa خبرة وعلماً.. إنما الفرق الوحيد هي الامكانيات والدعم والحكم على الغير بمقدار علمه وليس كما هو معمول في بلداننا حسب الاجتهادات الشخصية ونفسية المدراء نحو هذا الشخص أو ذاك.
> أخي المهندس الصانع.. إنشاء الله تنقش هذه الغيمة الملبدة فوق أرضنا الحبيبة لنعود جميعا وبدون استثناء لبناء بلدنا الغالي من جديد والقفز به نحو مصاف الدول الأولى عالمياً والتاريخ يشهد لنا بأننا قادرون على ذلك.. ياريت اقدر اتعرف عليك أكثر...
> ...


بارك الله فيكم اهل العراق وافرغ عليكم صبرا وثبت اقدامكم في الحق دوما ان شاء الله


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (28 يونيو 2007)

الاخ mrniceguy
أشكرك على مشاعرك الجياشة وانشاء الله تنقشع عنا غمام الكفار وتصبو امتنا فوق الامم من جديد بعون الله تعالى..
أخواني وأخواتي الاعضاء.. لقد بدأت بترجمة الموضوع إلى العربية وانشاء الله سوف اوفره لكم قريباً حتى تعم الفائدة اكثر وأكثر للجميع..


----------



## maseer (28 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية معلومات قيمة جدا تستحق الثناء عليها


----------



## Mr. Data (29 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

... 100thank You 100​


----------



## CVLMASTER (4 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanking Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ashrafemara (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد مشكور
ودعواتي للعراقنا الجريح
التوقيع
مصري


----------



## Mu7ammad (8 أكتوبر 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## عوض العراقي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## rora26 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## فارس الزيادي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

Really this very good subject, thank you very mutch


----------



## السيد اسماعيل (12 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يوفقك في الترجمه وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم والامه الاسلاميه بخير0


----------



## الصانع (13 أكتوبر 2007)

م. سنان يونس نوري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخوان الاعضاء / الاخ الصانع
> أشكركم كثيراً على دعمك وكلماتكم ودعواتكم وانشاء الله نكون قد المسؤولية لبناء بلداننا بالطريقة التي ترفع من شأنها.. ولمعلوم الجميع نحن لسنا بأقل من مهندسي Nasa خبرة وعلماً.. إنما الفرق الوحيد هي الامكانيات والدعم والحكم على الغير بمقدار علمه وليس كما هو معمول في بلداننا حسب الاجتهادات الشخصية ونفسية المدراء نحو هذا الشخص أو ذاك.
> أخي المهندس الصانع.. إنشاء الله تنقش هذه الغيمة الملبدة فوق أرضنا الحبيبة لنعود جميعا وبدون استثناء لبناء بلدنا الغالي من جديد والقفز به نحو مصاف الدول الأولى عالمياً والتاريخ يشهد لنا بأننا قادرون على ذلك.. ياريت اقدر اتعرف عليك أكثر...
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

حياك الله أخي المهندس سنان يونس نوري ،،

أولاً .... عيـــــد سعيـــد و كل عام وأنت و جميع أبناء شعبنا العراقي بخير وصحة و عافية وإن شاء الله 
يتحق الأمن و السلام في وطننا الغالي ،،،
وتحقيق الأماني إنشاء الله،،،

وبارك الله فيك على تفكيرك في مصلحت بلدنا الغالي وفقك الله ،،،

أما بالنسبة لي ...

فإني مهندس تكييف خريج كلية الهندسة التقنية - البصرة ... 2005م
وحالياً خارج الوطن منذ سنة تقريباً ...
يمكنك مراسلتي على الرسائل الخاصة بالمنتدى ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،،

المهندس محمد الصانع 
مهندس تكييف


----------



## عودة (14 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حاتم سليمان (15 أكتوبر 2007)

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائف محمد حسن (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بوغريب (4 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## albara-yassin (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسكو (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك ................


----------



## كرار العراقي (10 يناير 2008)

الموضوع شيق جدا وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## الشبل (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخى 
فعلا ماينقصنا هو ادارة الناجحة فنحن نمتلك كثيرا من اكوتدر الفنية ولكن فشلنا ان نتقدم والسبب معروف : الادارة:1:


----------



## سهيل اليماني (11 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم وعساكم بخير افضل طرق ادارة مشروع منشاة تعبئة الغاز المنزلي بصورة مفصلة ان امكن الله يكرمكم


----------



## نصار قاسم (20 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


بالتوفيق للجميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سائد السلع (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد كرم (12 يوليو 2008)

حفظك الله ووفقك.


----------



## silverfox (12 يوليو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وفقك الله وزادك من علمه


----------



## قلم معماري (13 يوليو 2008)

بجد وفقك الله
القواعد المائة غاية في الاتقان
وخصوصا من مصدر قمة النجاحات
الا وهو
وكالة ناسا للفضاء


----------



## جمال السيد (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس سان وزادك علما وخيرا نحن وانتوكل الزملاء المشاركين وبانتظار المزيد 0


----------



## صابر دياب (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

أنا اعتقد بأن مدير المشروع هو حجر الأساس الذي يقوم عليه نجاح المشروع أو فشله كما أنه يقوم بتدارك الأخطاء التي قد تحدث فجأة بالمشروع من خلال درايته العملية والعلمية .


----------



## مهندس ناصر (20 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وفق الله الجميع الى الخير


----------



## body55 (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خيرتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## ابو تهانى (10 أغسطس 2008)

نعجز عن شكركم سدد الله خطاك


----------



## حاتم سليمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم سليمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ضياء الدين مدنية (10 أغسطس 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## virtualknight (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وبالتوفيق لك وكل المهندسين المبدعين في وطني الجريح العراق


----------



## نظرة ومدد (14 أغسطس 2008)

‘دارة المشروع باختصار شديد
حل مشكلات المشروع ودفع العمل للأمام باستخدام الشورى في العمل والتفكير بالبدائل واقتصادية البديل


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على الموضوع و المرفقات و المشاركات

عندي فكرة (هذه المقالة تحوي 100 نقطة) هل يوجد 9 معي نقوم بترجمة هذا المقال للغة العربية و نتواصل سويا حتى ننتهي منه في ملف واحد و نعد طرحه مرة أخرى ليستفيد أكبر قدر من هذا الملف؟

أنا مستعد لأول عشرة نقاط .... فمن يحب المشاركة؟؟؟؟

تذكر أن الأمم لا ترتقي إلا بالتعاون و العمل كفريق عمل.

في انتظار ردكم و الله المستعان.

كن إيجابي

أحمد


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (16 أغسطس 2008)

> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على الموضوع و المرفقات و المشاركات
> 
> عندي فكرة (هذه المقالة تحوي 100 نقطة) هل يوجد 9 معي نقوم بترجمة هذا المقال للغة العربية و نتواصل سويا حتى ننتهي منه في ملف واحد و نعد طرحه مرة أخرى ليستفيد أكبر قدر من هذا الملف؟
> 
> ...


 
أين الإيجابية ايها الاخوة؟؟؟؟؟؟ ألا يوجد احد مستعد للعمل؟؟؟


----------



## ابن العميد (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (18 أغسطس 2008)

أين المشاركون؟ أين الإيجابية؟


----------



## ياسر العبد (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابونور سمور (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكورين على المقالات


----------



## Mohamedei (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن مشهور (18 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد الغاباتي قال:


> أين المشاركون؟ أين الإيجابية؟


 
الأخ/ أحمد الغاباتي المحترم
كل عام وأنت بخير .

للأسف لن تجد في مثل هكذا مشاركات سوى : 
جزاكم الله كل خير ،
وفقكم الله ،
موضوع حلو كتير ،
وردود مماثلة تهدف إلى زيادة عدد المشاركات بغية الوصول إلى المائة . 

أنا على إستعداد للمساهمة معك في ترجمة " قواعد الناسا للمدير الناجح " (رغم تحفظي على ما جاء بها ، ولكن أترك الحكم لباقي الزملاء) ، وأرفق ترجمة أول عشرة قواعد على أن نتوالى الترجمة (كل منا عشرة قواعد حتى ننـتهي منها) مع طرحها للمراجعة لتصحيح الأخطاء إن وجدت . 

ولنبدأ .


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير وزادكم علما وعملا


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس / حسن مشهور

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على مشاركتك و مجهودك و إن شاء الله سأرفع العشرة قواعد التالية و نأمل أن يشاركنا باقي الأخوة المهندسين

أحمد


----------



## حسن مشهور (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ/ أحمد الغاباتي المحترم

آسف .. فيبدوا أنني تعجلت بإكمال ترجمة بعض القواعد (حتى القاعدة 19) دون إنتظار رد منك .

على أية حال ، أرفق الملف الجديد وآمل أن تراجعه أولاً لتنقيحه ، ولنتفق من الآن على أن تقوم سيادتك بترجمة القواعد من (20) وحتى (30) .. وسأقوم بترجمة القواعد من (31) وحتى (41) ، ثم نقوم بعد ذلك بمراجعة ما كتب تحرياً للدقة .. ومن ثم نكمل باقي الترجمة . 
ما رأيكم ؟

وإليك الملف المعدل .

بالطبع الدعوة مفتوحة لمن يريد المشاركة .. فقط مطلوب التنسيق كي لا نكرر أنفسنا .
مع الشكر .


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي المهندس / حسن مشهور

الله المستعان و سأبدأ في ترجمة من 20حتى 30 و لكن هل يمكن رفع الترجمة علي صيغة word حتي يسهل إضافة باقي النقاط عليها؟

إن شاء الله أرفع من 20 إلى 30 غدا

أرى إن شاء الله بعد اكتمال الترجمة و مراجعتها أن يتم رفعها في موضوع آخر مستقل لأن للاسف من النادر حسب ما لاحظت أن يتصفح أحد الاعضاء كافة الصفحات المكتوبة في التعليق على الموضوع. فما رأيكم؟

أحمد


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمشاركاتكم ونحن بانتظار الترجمة..................................................مع جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي علي المعلومات


----------



## حسن مشهور (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس/ أحمد الغاباتي المحترم

أرفق الملف بصيغة (Word) كما طلبتم .
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله .


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس / حسن

أنا الحمد لله انتهيت من 20 إلى 30 و لكني في مرحلة المراجعة و التنقيح إن شاء الله ساقوم بترجمة من 42 إلى 55 في الفترة القادمة و كنت أحب أن أعرف رايك هل نقوم بإدراج الترجمة مع النص الاصلي في نفس الملف لزيادة الفائدة؟

نأمل أن يشاركنا الأخوة المهندسين الأعضاء

أحمد


----------



## حسن مشهور (22 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد الغاباتي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس / حسن
> 
> أنا الحمد لله انتهيت من 20 إلى 30 و لكني في مرحلة المراجعة و التنقيح إن شاء الله ساقوم بترجمة من 42 إلى 55 في الفترة القادمة و كنت أحب أن أعرف رايك هل نقوم بإدراج الترجمة مع النص الاصلي في نفس الملف لزيادة الفائدة؟
> 
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم/ أحمد الغاباتي المحترم
أعانك الله .
أرفق لك القواعد من 31 إلى 41 كما إتفقـنا ، وسأقوم بإعداد 56 وحتى 70 .
أوافقك الرأي في إدراج الترجمة في مستند واحد .
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## مندو باشا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن مشهور (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ/ أحمد الغاباتي المحترم

أرفق ترجمة القواعد من (55) وحتى (71) .

شـد حيلك يا بطل .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## حسن مشهور (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ/ أحمد الغاباتي المحترم

أرفق ترجمة القواعد حتى (80) .
أين أنت ؟ لك كل العذر مع إقتراب شهر رمضان من نهايته وإنشغال الجميع بالتحضير للعيد .
كل عام وأنتم بخير جميعاً .


----------



## محمد الكاظمي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ المهندس / حسن

حقيقة عذرا على التأخير فللأسف تزاحمت علي عدة أمور و هي شهر رمضان و التحضير للعيد و نزولي لإجازتي السنوية و ما تحتاج له من ترتيبات حتى أني لم أتمكن من فتح الكمبيوتر عدة ايام و الحمدلله و صلت مصر من يومين و إن شاء الله أتابع العمل معك و الذي شرفني و أسعدني بالرغم من قلة المنتج مني و لكن أرجو التماس العذر للأسباب المذكورة و أسأل الله أن يتقبل الصيام و القيام و صالح الأعمال و كل عام و أنتم بخير

عيد سعيد

أحمد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أكتوبر 2008)

قرأت الملف بالكامل
بس استفستنى جزئية جدا
هى دى




> Rule #56: The first sign of trouble comes from the schedule or the cost curve. Engineers are the last to know they are in trouble. Engineers are born optimists.


 
ازاى بيقولوا ان المهندس هو اخر من يعلم بالمشكلة و انة متفائل
اذا كان المهندس اخر من يعلم بالمشكلة اللى حصل فى الموقع يبقى مين اللى هيعرف الاول

و ازاى يقال انة المهندس بيكونoptimist!!!!!


----------



## حسن مشهور (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> قرأت الملف بالكامل
> بس استفستنى جزئية جدا
> هى دى
> ازاى بيقولوا ان المهندس هو اخر من يعلم بالمشكلة و انة متفائل
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس/ أيمن المحترم
كل عام وأنت بخير .
في الحقيقة أنت أول زميل يتـناول الموضوع بشيء من التعليق ..حتى وإن كانت تلك الجزئية التي ذكرت . وأعتـقـد أنك ستجد المزيد لو عاودت قراءة الملف بتأنِ .
أنا لي تحفظ على الملف بالكامل وعلى الطريقة التي روج بها له من خلال الزميل/ سنان (صاحب المشاركة الأصلية) ، وأدرجت بعضاً منها في الموضوع التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103681.html 
ولكن للأسف لم يحظى بأي رد أو تعليق .
ومع ذلك فأنا مستمر حتى إكمال الترجمة طبقاً للإتفاق بيني والأخ/ أحمد الغاباتي .
وشكراً على إهتمامك .


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ/ أحمد الغاباتي المحترم

أرفق الترجمة حتى القاعدة (91).
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا باشخهندس حسن على اارد
انا حسيت برضة ان فية كلام غريب بس انا لسة طالب فقولت ممكن اكون انا اللى غلط

بس ميصحش ابدا يتكتب ان المهندس اخر من يعلم بالمشلكة او انة متفائل و مش بيبنى اراءة على الواقع


----------



## حسن مشهور (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ/ أحمد الغاباتي المحترم

لقد طال غيابك .. أرجو أن يكون المانع خيراً .
أرفق الترجمة حتى القاعدة الـ (100) .

أما نصيبك من الترجمة فسيكون من القاعدة (20) حتى (30) ، ومن القاعدة (42) حتى (54) .

سنقوم بعد إكتمال الترجمة بمراجعة ما كتـب للتصـحيح .

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق ، وإلى لقـاء.


----------



## سعيد نهاد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة 
مع ملاحظة أن إدارةالمشاريع الهندسية تختلف من حيث الأداء والنوع من بلد الي بلد في الوطن العربي


----------



## حسن مشهور (21 أكتوبر 2008)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ/ أحمد الغاباتي المحترم
> 
> لقد طال غيابك .. أرجو أن يكون المانع خيراً .
> أرفق الترجمة حتى القاعدة الـ (100) .
> ...


 
أخي العزيز/ أحمد الغاباتي
أرفق الترجمة من القاعدة (20) إلى القاعدة (30) . 
أريد تذكيرك فقط بأنك من قام بتوريطـنا في هذه المهمة . لا تتخلى عني الآن .
أنا أمزح فقط .. المهم أود الإطمئنان عليك .


----------



## حسن مشهور (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الإخوة الأعضاء المحترمين

كما توقعت ، تخلى الأخ/ أحمد الغاباتي عن المهمة .. وشربتهـا أنا (عن إقتناع ورضى) .
المهـم أنني أكملت بحمد الله ترجمة القواعد المائة ، أرفقها هنا ، وآمل أن تعـم الفائدة .

أرجو ألا نكتـفي بالقراءة ..أو الإشادة والشكر والإستحسان فهذا لم يكن هدفي . نريد مناقشة جادة لما إحتوته هذه القائمة من قواعد.

وبالتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## حسن مشهور (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الإخوة الأعضاء المحترمين ،

بعد إكتمال الترجمة ، وتعـمـيم الفائدة .. هل من ملاحـظات ؟ هل يمكنـنا إعتماد تلك القواعد كمرجع لكل مدير مشاريع يطمح للعالمية ؟ 
أم أن الموضوع كله مجرد: جميل ، ورائع ، وشي حلو كتير ، ...؟؟

آمل من أصحاب المشاركات الأصلية إبداء وجهات نظرهم التي دفعـتهم لكل هذا الحماس في تبنيـهم لهذه القواعد .. فربمـا فاتـتـنـا بعض التفاصيل .
وشكراً .


----------



## سـSaLeMـالم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

قال رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم 
( إذا سألتم الله الجنة فاسألوه الفردوس الأعلى )
لن نرضى بـ 50% ولن نطمح لـ 100% بل نسأل الله بأن يجعلنا أفضل من ناسا ... ونحن من يصنع الدعم وليس الدعم من يصنعنا .​ 
سأقرأ القواعد ثم سأعود بملاحظاتي ونلتقي لنرتقي ​ 
شكراً لك مهندسنا العزيز م. سنان ​ 
والشكر موصول للإخوة الأعزاء الذين قاموا بترجمة القواعد جهدٌ مبارك بإن الله .​ 
تقبلوا مروري ولكم كل الود والتقدير .​


----------



## body55 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعك الله ونحن بما تعلمنا وعلمناvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## hudhud1968 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك يا أخي


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس سنان
اهلا بيك وبمشاركاتك البناءة وبكل اهلنا واخواننا فى درة العرب وحاضرة الخلافة العباسية العراق الغالى


----------



## thewolf6 (7 يناير 2009)

*مشكور يالغالي... وجزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## جبالى (24 يناير 2009)

معلومات قيمة فعلا.... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الولوال (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرليك كتييير والله افدتنا


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا م/ سنان على كلامك المفيد والذي يتكلم في الصميم وبالواقع الذي لا يطبق 
وجزاك الله خيراً

لكن أنا أتيت أحملة ولم يتحمل معي فأرجا منك أن تنزلة مرة أخرى لكي نستفيد يا أستاذنا العزيز أو أي مشارك أخر


أخوك 
مهندس اليمن


----------



## BASHKA (2 مارس 2009)

والله انا رأيي انو جماعة ناسا يجو ياخدو دورات عنا احسن لانو ناسا بالفضاء و نحن لساتنا عالارض


----------



## محمد رحيم (2 مارس 2009)

الموضوع جد جميل جداً لكن اعتقد اذا تم ترجمة هذا الموضوع اعتقد ان الاستفادة ستكون اكثر بكثير


----------



## an_engineer2009 (3 مارس 2009)

الى الاخ سنان شكرا جزيلا ياطيب ................اني عراقي وعربي ومسلم .........زوادعو الجميع الى رفدنا باي معلومة علمية لمواكبة التطور الحاصل في العالم ........لكي نستطيع بناء شعوبنا على الاقل بقول او كلمة


----------



## mustafasas (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بس المشكلة ان الناس دي بتشتغل مشاريعها عشان تجني من وراها منفعة علمية بينما نحن نعمل لمجرد تحصيل المال فقط و هناك فرق بين من يعمل لمجرد تحصيل المال و من يعمل للمنفعة العلمية و لذلك فرصنا في تطبيق ما نسبته 10 بالمئة مما يقال هنا هي نسبة قليلة ويكون مجرد مجهود شخصي لا يجد اي تدعيم من الادارة العليا و شكرا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## nazar1 (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موسى جمال (5 مارس 2009)

--شكرا الك 
والله يوعدنا بايام زمان


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة

وكتب نادرة قيمة

جزاك اللة خيرا
a


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة

وكتب نادرة قيمة

جزاك اللة خيرا
b


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة

وكتب نادرة قيمة

جزاك اللة خيرا
c


----------



## mohamedserag (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخى
الله يعينك عالترجمه


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً................................


----------



## hesham.mb (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ سنان على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## حسن مشهور (19 سبتمبر 2009)

mohamedserag قال:


> مشكور أخى
> الله يعينك عالترجمه


 
الأخ العزيز/ محمد سراج
كل عام وأنت بخير
الترجمة تمت بالفعل أخي الكريم .. راجع الصفحات السابقة .


----------



## حسام قسام (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسام قسام (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فوزى سالم (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_2006 (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## didine (2 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mehdi09 (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمدالمعاضيدي (3 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا مشكور جدا وبارك الله بجهودك​*​


----------



## body55 (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا . معلومات مفيده جدا جدا.................................


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## body55 (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور جدا وبارك الله بجهودك....................................


----------



## lo2yking (22 يونيو 2010)

*يسلمو ايديك وبارك الله فيه*


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خي......................................


----------



## Eyad Hassoubah (9 يوليو 2010)

معلومات مهمة و سهلة فى التطبيق ....................تحتاج همه فقط ..........ز


----------



## zaher z (11 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق الك وللجار العزيز العراق

ومشكوووور عل الملف الوورد


----------



## mamdouhnor (27 أغسطس 2010)

العزة و النصر و الاتحاد و الشرف و التعاون 
جزاكم الله خيرا و أدعوا الله للمسلمين


----------



## جمال السيد (29 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا أخي الكريم م\سنان*


----------



## Hany salem (1 سبتمبر 2010)

* شكرا*


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رزكار ئاميدي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا زميلي على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## hany_kortoba (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
معلومات مفيدة 
من الصعب تحقيقها لكن ليس مستحيل​


----------



## Architect smiling (15 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم الأياااادي .. الف شكر


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الراموز (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وحبذا لو اطلع الجميع على الموضوع لما فيه من فائدة
ومشكور


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## fakhree1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا والله الموفق*​


----------



## ahmed_d (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يبشمهندس
الكتاب لا يمل منه
بارك الله في العراق واهلها وأزاح الله عنها وطهرها من الغزاه والخائنين 
بلاد العلم واهله من ابي حنيفه التعمان ابن الكوفه و الحسن البصري وغيرهم الكثيييييييييييير
شكرا لك


----------



## العربي84 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيه


----------



## ahmedamro (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ahmedamro (27 ديسمبر 2010)

من /السيد على
تحياتى لك وشكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

gooooooooooooood idee


----------



## essa2000eg (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ان الادارة الناجحة هى سر النجاح


----------



## abouelmouti (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً:77:


----------



## asiaghost (3 أبريل 2011)

والله عفية


----------



## mohammedsharaby (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Al-Fox (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ............


----------



## فراس 1 (5 أبريل 2011)

شكراً
شكراً


----------



## hhmdan (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م رميح الفهمي (7 أبريل 2011)

عمل رائع تشكر عليه مهندس سنان


----------



## ايمن فوزى على (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## boushy (8 أبريل 2011)

*يسلمو ايديك وبارك الله فيه*​


----------



## ENG SAYDE FARAHAT (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور علي الكتيب القيم


----------



## adelzein (16 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## ahmed bak (16 أبريل 2011)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## طلال السعدي (27 أبريل 2011)

*يعطيك الف عافيه , وتشكر على الافادة المهمة*​


----------



## tarekms45 (28 أبريل 2011)

رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## himaelnady (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahs93 (2 مايو 2011)

many thanks


----------



## fouadsoleman (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم فعلا شروط مفيدة


----------



## فراس الحبال (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayedahmed330 (10 يناير 2012)

كل التحية والتقدير لأخينا مهندس سنان ، مهندس حسن ، مهندس أحمد
الموضوع بجد رائع وخصوصا بعد ترجمته
ولكن لي عتب بسيط على عنوان الموضوع ، حيث استخدام "كيف" أوحى لي أني سأجد شرح لما يجب عليا القيام به لأكون مدير مشروع ناجح كما هو ظاهر في عنوان الموضوع
خالص تحياتي للجميع


----------



## جمعة طلبة (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا للمهندس سنان


----------



## بشير السعدي (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخ سنان


----------



## mehdi09 (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

